# Help Please..



## 1SICGTO (Apr 19, 2009)

Im going to be installing my electric cutouts tomrrow and i want to noe were to run the wires from underneath the car to the inside.Is there a body plug or something im a lil confused on that part.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't know about under the car, in the engine bay there is a rubber gromet on the passenger side where a wire harness runs through. I ran my amp wire through it.


----------

